# محتاجة مساعدة فى صناعة مسحوق الغسيل بليز



## salyitalia (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا سالى من مصر 
بفكر اعمل مشروع صناعة مسحوق الغسيل العادى مثل ( رابسو واريال وتايد ولانج ) للغسالات العادية 
لكن معنديش أى فكرة لانى خريجة إعلام مش علوم ارجوا من الاخوة تزويدى بكافة المعلومات التى احتاجها مثل كيفية صناعة المسحوق + المواد الخام واسعارها والشركات التى توردها وعناوينها

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## saadshawkat (27 مايو 2006)

*مساحيق الغسيل*

السلام عليكم 
يرجى ارسال الجواب على الموقع كي تعم الفائده مع الشكر سلفا.ا


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
و أنا بأيد الأخ saad 
و بما انه انتي خريجه اعلام ف ليش ما تشتغلي بمجالك؟؟؟؟


----------



## ammar5173 (28 يوليو 2006)

hi saly
المادة الخام لصناعة المنظفات اسمها LAB(linear alkyl benzene وسعرها عالميا حوالي 1000-1200$ للطن الواحد اما مصادر بيعها فحسب علمي بانه يوجد معمل في مصر بمنطقة العامرية ويوجد في العراق شركة اراديت وفي قطر وفي السعودية


----------



## حسان طنبري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

بالفعل اذا شغلك ماشي ليش تقتحمي هدا العالم اختي الكريمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام 
الجواب في هذا الملتقى ليس حكرا على أحد وثوابه من الله فالجميع متساوون ويجابون لأن الجواب مفيد ليس لصاحب الموضوع فقط وإنما لجميع الأعضاء الذين يعملون في نفس المجال ومن الله التوفيق .....


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

